

Mike Rowe: Dirty jobs have better incentive structures - mrshoe
http://blogs.discovery.com/mike_rowe_answers/2009/08/dirty-jobs-diverseness-many-factors-determine-the-job-gender-is-not-one-of-them.html

======
pmorici
"The security they crave turns quickly to complacency, and they wind up
dissatisfied with a job they're afraid to leave."

Great quote.

------
ajg1977
Err, neither the word "incentive" nor "structure" appears in this article.
Infact it's solely about whether there are more "dirty jobs" for men than
women

~~~
Janzert
The words may not be there, but the concepts certainly are. Most directly in
the penultimate paragraph.

~~~
dbr
He is referring to one specific job featured on Dirty Jobs that he believes
has a better incentive structure (results instead of hours).

The title is a little off because it isn't about dirty jobs having better
incentive structures, but rather an incentive structure which he explains is
fair and rewarding to everyone involved and additionally resistant to racism,
sexism, and other discrimination.

